# Cool Military Photos



## Retired (Oct 7, 2008)

For some really fantastic military photos, Check This Out

Of course, no collection of military photos would be complete without some space shuttle pictures..there are two such photos there!

:cool2:


----------



## Halo (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are awesome, I especially liked the 10th from the end  

Thanks for sharing them with us :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2008)

They certainly were cool


----------



## white page (Oct 8, 2008)

those images are amazing .


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 8, 2008)

amazing, ilove those helicopter ones are they called chinnooks?


----------



## Retired (Oct 9, 2008)

You might like THESE as well

:2thumbs:


----------



## Retired (Oct 10, 2008)

More again!

See HERE


----------



## sister-ray (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow both of those sets of pictures are quite breathtaking and stunning thanks for posting them


----------



## Retired (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying them.

I like spectacular images, and because many of these photos are taken from viewpoints most of us would never occupy, the drama of the images is that much more exiting.

As I come across more of these, I'll post the updates.

lane:


----------

